# Von .class zu .java



## KeexZDeveoper (24. Feb 2017)

Hallo ich habe ein Programm mit ca. 22.000 Zeilen geschrieben was auf meiner Festplatte war. Die Festplatte ist kaputt mit allen Daten und ich habe nur noch ein Compiliertes backup (.jar).
Meine Frage: Wie kann ich die .class Dateien wieder so umcompilieren das ich wie gewohnt dran weiterarbeiten kann. Falls diese Ifo wichtig erscheint : Ich habe Minecraft umprogrammiert und möchte halt wieder meine Dateien in .Java haben. Der jd-decompiler übersetzt das leider nicht ganz richtig. Kann mir wer helfen? Ich wäre demjenigen sehr dankbar. Vielen dank für eure geduld. Lg KeexZ - Developer


----------



## krgewb (24. Feb 2017)

Du kannst class- und jar-Dateien mit JD-GUI dekompilieren. http://jd.benow.ca/


----------



## KeexZDeveoper (24. Feb 2017)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst class- und jar-Dateien mit JD-GUI dekompilieren. http://jd.benow.ca/


Hallo, Das Stimmt das hast du völlig recht aber leider kann der das nicht 1 zu 1 übersetzten und das führt zu Errors. Was habe ich für eine Möglichkeit um die Dateien wieder zu .Java zu decompilieren


----------



## Tobse (25. Feb 2017)

JD ist mWn. der beste kostenlose Decompiler. Du kannst es mal noch mit dem eingebauten Decompiler von IntelliJ IDEA versuchen; aber das Ergebnis wird dich nicht zufriedenstellen. Java decompilieren geht, verglichen mit Maschinencode, sehr gut, aber an echten Quellcode kommt man nicht dran.


----------



## xrax (7. Mrz 2017)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem decompiler und kam dabei auf JD. Aber der geht doch nur bis JAVA 5 und aktuell ist JAVA 8. Oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## xrax (7. Mrz 2017)

habs jetzt einfach gemacht aber  kapiers nicht....

Ich habe JD als PlugIn in Eclipse installiert.
Ich habe die class-files in mehreren packache-foldern liegen.
Ich habe ein Projekt in Eclipse angelegt.
Jetzt möchte ich die decompilierte Version der classfiles sehen.
Also rechtsklick aufs Projekt und über Import die class-files importiert.
Diese werden dann auch als class im verzeichnissbaum gezeigt, aber ich kann sie nicht öffnen.
Nach Open with JD Class file viewer erhalte ich immer Source not Found. There is no sourcefile attached.....


----------



## krgewb (7. Mrz 2017)

Ich benutze es immer folgendermaßen:
JD-GUI (zip-Datei) von der Webseite herunterladen und entpacken. Die .exe-Datei starten. Danach 
Open -> Open File... -> Die Class-Datei auswählen.


----------



## xrax (7. Mrz 2017)

Ah cool, mit der GUI gehts. danke dir !


----------

